# [Research] Amiibo Campsite Requests



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

*CAMPFIRE  DIY REQUESTS*

I'm looking into a theory that they have fixed requests depending on their personality.
I will make a correlation and I need your help to achieve this.

Here you can see all the data we have gotten: *CLICK HERE*

*Lady Sugarsaurus *is doing research about what villagers craft and what you find in bottles, if you can help *CLICK HERE* to share your data.

If someone remembers or could check by inviting them to the campsite, could you share, filling the form, to see if they have a fixed item pool.



Spoiler: Form



Villager:
Personality:
1st request:
2nd request:
3rd request:




*HERE IS A FULL LIST THAT MATCHES ALL THE DATA WE COLLECTED*


Bioness said:


> The Campsite data matches the regular villager personality DIYs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

I recall:
one of Genji's requests was a doghouse
Ribbot's first request was a doghouse
two of Ankha's requests were coconut juice and an unglazed dish set


----------



## roundfrog (Apr 20, 2020)

Invited Flora! Her first request as a wooden stool.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> I recall:
> one of Genji's requests was a doghouse
> Ribbot's first request was a doghouse
> two of Ankha's requests were coconut juice and an unglazed dish set


Have Ankha's amiibo I will invite her today.

Edit: She asked for an aroma pot.


----------



## eremurus (Apr 20, 2020)

Merengue's first was a terrarium.  Second may have been a log bench? Log furniture of some sort, and I'm pretty sure it was of the sitting variety.  I'll update with her third request later!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

roundfrog said:


> Invited Flora! Her first request as a wooden stool.


Yeah... I will invite her tomorrow and see if she ask for a wooden stool, to check if the order change but are the same items. if not, guess it's random or each personality has pool of items.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 20, 2020)

The 3 DIYs Julian asked me for were a golden candle stick, wooden double bed and an acoustic guitar in that order


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 20, 2020)

They’re different then because I just did Ankha’s third DIY, which has the iron dresser, and her second was the palm tree lamp. I am pretty sure they don’t give you a DIY for items you can’t make for non-native ingredients reasons (ie if you have no peaches on your island, they aren’t going to expect a Peach Umbrella), so it has to be flexible anyways


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

Vonny said:


> The 3 DIYs Julian asked me for were a golden candle stick, wooden double bed and an acoustic guitar in that order


not sure about the double bed, but I remember he asked for an acoustic guitar.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Insulaire said:


> They’re different then because I just did Ankha’s third DIY, which has the iron dresser, and her second was the palm tree lamp. I am pretty sure they don’t give you a DIY for items you can’t make for non-native ingredients reasons (ie if you have no peaches on your island, they aren’t going to expect a Peach Umbrella), so it has to be flexible anyways



I had the DIY before Flora asked for it, but you need 3 whites hyacinths, 3 yellow roses and 3 red cosmos. All of which are not native to my island I got mums and windflowers as a secondary type.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 20, 2020)

Diana asked for a Butter Churn.

I'll scan her again tomorrow and update


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 20, 2020)

I dont remember what Chief wanted but I do remember one of the items was an iron hanger stand.

Cant remember the other two though :c


----------



## astermallow (Apr 20, 2020)

julian definitely asked me for a golden candlestick, I really want to say it was his first request but it was a while ago at this point so I'm not sure. I'm 100% sure he *didn't* ask me for an acoustic guitar though, because I bought that recipe from another player long after I moved him in. not sure how seriously you're compiling stuff, but I could scan him in again to check because I voided him after a while. (sorry julian...)

maybe there's a pool larger than 3 that villagers pull their requests from, but still a fixed pool. I remember thinking it was really fitting that he asked for the candlestick given his house interior lol, so I was wondering if the requests were random or not. 

just for information, I just moved in wolfgang and he requested:
1st - raccoon figurine
2nd - ironwood table
3rd - tea table


----------



## talisheo (Apr 20, 2020)

for me julians last was a wooden bucket


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

Cyrano asked for a sleigh, then an iron hanger. Tomorrow will be his third day.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

astermallow said:


> julian definitely asked me for a golden candlestick, I really want to say it was his first request but it was a while ago at this point so I'm not sure. I'm 100% sure he *didn't* ask me for an acoustic guitar though, because I bought that recipe from another player long after I moved him in. not sure how seriously you're compiling stuff, but I could scan him in again to check because I voided him after a while. (sorry julian...)
> 
> maybe there's a pool larger than 3 that villagers pull their requests from, but still a fixed pool. I remember thinking it was really fitting that he asked for the candlestick given his house interior lol, so I was wondering if the requests were random or not.
> 
> ...





talisheo said:


> for me julians last was a wooden bucket



I'm starting to believe that the fixed pool might go with personality, since Coltons (smug) asked for a wooden bucket.



tajikey said:


> Cyrano asked for a sleigh, then an iron hanger. Tomorrow will be his third day.



So we have two cranky asking for iron hanger, though Chief for me didn't asked for one.
Same with Genji and ribbot (jocks asking for doghouse)


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 20, 2020)

I invited Curlos yesterday and he wanted an ironwood chair. Today I invited Sylvia and she wanted a birdcage. On Francine’s first visit she wanted an unglazed dish set, and Becky wanted a palm tree lamp.

I’ll try inviting someone for a second time tomorrow to see what they want that time!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't have any data points to add, but my guess is that the Campsite requests are exact same as the DIY Recipes that any given personality hands out, whether through crafting in their homes or even through messages in a bottle. I think it's because, if you don't have the DIY, then the camper just gives it to you, so it makes sense that they're all the same.

The companion guide confirms that DIYs are locked to personality. For example, I've noticed that the Smug villagers can give DIYs from the Golden series when crafting. The messages in bottles also seem to function the same way; the letters from those animals aren't just for flavor text. For example, I found a bottle sent by Aurora (a Normal Penguin) with a Floral Swag DIY. I did a random search for people offering to let visitors obtain a Floral Swag DIY through a villager crafting, and most/all results I found had Normal villagers.

Consequently, if you're looking for some specific DIYs, the "easiest" thing to do might be to find a cheap Amiibo card of the specific personality you need and just keep getting free Recipes by inviting them over and over again.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 20, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> I don't have any data points to add, but my guess is that the Campsite requests are exact same as the DIY Recipes that any given personality hands out, whether through crafting in their homes or even through messages in a bottle. I think it's because, if you don't have the DIY, then the camper just gives it to you, so it makes sense that they're all the same.
> 
> The companion guide confirms that DIYs are locked to personality. For example, I've noticed that the Smug villagers can give DIYs from the Golden series when crafting. The messages in bottles also seem to function the same way; the letters from those animals aren't just for flavor text. For example, I found a bottle sent by Aurora (a Normal Penguin) with a Floral Swag DIY. I did a random search for people offering to let visitors obtain a Floral Swag DIY through a villager crafting, and most/all results I found had Normal villagers.
> 
> Consequently, if you're looking for some specific DIYs, the "easiest" thing to do might be to find a cheap Amiibo card of the specific personality you need and just keep getting free Recipes by inviting them over and over again.



Yes! That's what I'm trying to find, another thread is about crafting villager and messages in bottles. So if we can cross analyze the date, it will be confirm, and it could help people find DIY using amiibos.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

3 that I remember

Ankha wanted a Palm Tree Lamp

Punchy wanted a Shell/Clam Fountain

Bianca wanted a round log table.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 20, 2020)

don't remember all of the requests i got unfortunately, but off the top of my head:

-muffy asked me for an iron garden bench and a birdcage
-bob asked for a clackercart
-mint asked for a butterchurn
-scoot asked for a matryoshka


----------



## Chynna (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't remember what Shep requested the other two times, but I invited him to my campsite today and he wanted log stakes as his final request.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 20, 2020)

Pierce asked me to craft an iron frame and tree standee (twice for each, invited him on multiple occassions)


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 20, 2020)

*Villager:* Gonzo
*Personality:* Cranky
*1st request:* campfire
*2nd request:* iron hanger stand (or whatever the iron thing that you hang your coats on is called)
*3rd request:* pot


----------



## Ras (Apr 20, 2020)

I invited cranky Dobie twice. He wanted an umbrella stand and a gong. I don’t remember any of snooty Vivian’s other than the first, which was an ironwood dresser.


----------



## eremurus (Apr 20, 2020)

Merengue asked for a log sofa as request #3.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 20, 2020)

Marshal’s third item was a golden candlestick


----------



## Imbri (Apr 20, 2020)

Molly asked for a log bench and a cutting board. I'll scan her again tomorrow.

*Edit:* Molly's 3rd request was a grass standee.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 20, 2020)

Marina asked me for a rocking horse.
Cookie asked for small cardboard boxes.


edit: Last night scanned Fuschia in and she asked for a wooden mini table. Today she asked for an iron garden chair.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 21, 2020)

Today Diana asked for Coconut Juice


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 21, 2020)

I remember Beau (Lazy) asked me for a wooden simple bed, big cardboard boxes and some other cardboard item.

I can't remember what the other cardboard item was, but I remember it being one as I was running out of cardboard boxes due to the one on the previous day.

I feel him asking for two cardboard items goes hand in hand with the limited item pool theory.​


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 21, 2020)

Ankha asked for an unglazed dish set and a classic pitcher.


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Villager: Phoebe
Personality: Uchi
1st request: Wooden waste bin
2nd request: Shell stool
3rd request: Shell partition


----------



## Sheando (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve only ever invited any individual villager once each so far (I like variety), but I’ve been recording what they ask for. So far Portia (Snooty) and Annalise (Snooty) have both asked for a birdbath in my town. 

My boyfriend has been borrowing my amiibo cards to meet different campers, and he’s had one duplicate request as well: Vivian (Snooty) and Yuka (Snooty) both asked for golden dishes.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 21, 2020)

I can't remember exactly what all three for Bones and Dobie were (the two amiibos I've done so far) but I do remember a few

Bones (lazy):
Cardboard bed
Shell fountain

Dobie (cranky):
Raccoon figurine
Gong

I'll make sure to take note for the next ones!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for all your data! I has been added to the database. So far, all DIY have been requested by just one personality.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2020)

The Campsite data matches the regular villager personality DIYs.









						Animal Crossing Data Dump
					

Read Me  <a href="https://i.imgur.com/yUIqJEZ.png">Use the tabs at the bottom to navigate and scroll</a> Welcome to the Editors Only sheet!  Please come to Discord if you need help editing or just want to pitch in suggestions for new features. We're currently looking for help with ideas on how to...




					docs.google.com
				




I exported this from 









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




You can use your information to cross verify, but what you are doing has already been done.


----------



## nammie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm just scanning amiibos to get recipes, so I cant rmbr the exact times, but:

Villager: Vivian
Personality: snooty
1st request: ??
2nd request: coconut juice
3rd request: birdbath


----------



## thundershot (Apr 21, 2020)

Amiibo Bob just asked for a cardboard chair.


----------



## praeses (Apr 21, 2020)

Villager: Marcie
Personality: Normal
1st Request: Clackercart
2nd Request: Wooden Toolbox
3rd Request: Woodblock Chest

Villager: Apple
Personality: Peppy
1st Request: Log Table, not the picnic bench one, the one that looks like a section of a tree. I forget the name at the moment.
2nd Request: TBD
3rd Request: TBD

Villager: Julian
Personality: Smug
1st Request: Decoy Duck (I laughed)
2nd Request: Wooden Double Bed
3rd Request: TBD


----------



## Edge (Apr 21, 2020)

Amiibo Peoke requested a wooden block chest.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 21, 2020)

muffy's third diy today was a wooden mini table!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> The Campsite data matches the regular villager personality DIYs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, guess that's it then.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 22, 2020)

Seems I forgot to make her the coconut juice yesterday and today she requested it again without giving me a DIY oops...


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 22, 2020)

I invited Curlos again today and he asked for a wooden bucket! I’m actually wanting to move him into my town now haha, I need to get someone to move out first though.


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 23, 2020)

Villagers: Ankha, Diana
Personality: Snooty 
2nd request: *coconut juice*


----------



## Madie (Apr 23, 2020)

Villager: Meringue 
Personality: Normal
1st request: Natural garden table
2nd request: Terrarium
3rd request: Wooden block chest

Villager: Fang
Personality: Cranky 
1st request: Gong
2nd request: raccoon figurine
3rd request: campfire


----------



## AutumnRoseDay (May 8, 2020)

Villager: Julian
Personality: Smug
1st request:Iron-wood chair
2nd request: Ukulele 
3rd request: Wooden Bucket

Villager: Charlise
Personality: Uchi
1st request: wooden block stool
2nd request: shell lamp
3rd request: unknown
Been running an experiment where I don't give the villager the item and don't learn it. Julian I only did this his third and forth day in my camp. He gave the wooden bucket twice
Charlise I did not learn the first recipe and received a different one on day two.


----------



## Akeath (May 8, 2020)

Villager: Sterling
Personality: Jock
1st request: Beekeeper's Hive
2nd request: Barbell
3rd request: Simple DIY Workbench

Villager: Felicity
Personality: Peppy
1st request: Log Garden Lounge
2nd request: Mirror
3rd request: Wooden Stool

Villager: Nibbles
Personality: Peppy
1st request: Small Cardboard Boxes
2nd request: Natural Wooden Chair
3rd request: Log Garden Lounge

Villager: Marcie
Personality: Sweetie
1st request: Natural Square Table
2nd request:  Natural Garden Table
3rd request:  Wooden Toolbox

Villager: Maelle
Personality: Snooty
1st request: Classic Pitcher
2nd request: Palm-tree Lamp
3rd request: Ironwood Chair


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Goldie asked for a wooden block chest,( last) a rocking horse (2nd) I don't remember her first request though


----------



## lieryl (May 8, 2020)

julian wanted golden candles, log stakes and an ironwood bed


----------

